# What made you a furry?



## Tactipupp (May 25, 2019)

What made you a furry? What brought you to the fandom and what has kept you here? I’m interested and excited to read what you respond


----------



## Sarachaga (May 26, 2019)

Satan.

I mean I liked some of the art and the community seemed decent.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2019)

Unfortunately I'm being %100 serious right now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2019)

A man in an animal costume groped me. From that day forward, I have been a furry.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 26, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Unfortunately I'm being %100 serious right now.



Ah, hence the fondness for hoofed ruminants, and certain dragon crushes.  It all makes perfect sense!


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2019)

<//m//<"'


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 26, 2019)

Honestly? It all started with yiffy video i saw around 14 years ago. Hah I still remember it like the palm of my hand.

It all changed through the years but I will not lie it started like a fetish


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 26, 2019)

I started googling dragon art and got fond of the anthro ones. I then found out the term furry and googled that and I was doomed for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2019)

I got bitten by a furry.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 26, 2019)

Disney cartoons from the 90s


----------



## Water Draco (May 26, 2019)

Imagination as a coping strategy


----------



## Guifrog (May 26, 2019)

- Animal Farm by George Orwell was a rare piece of engaging story for me; besides, I own a good lot of Uncle Scrooge, Mickey Mouse, Zé Carioca and Donald Duck comic books
- DOZENS OF TV SHOWS
- Sonic was arguably my favorite game as a child, and I made friends online after building a website related to Sonic, so...
- The internet made me create a Tails recolor and call it "Guifox" when I was 14, then 2 years later I figure I should become an original character and then Guifrog's born;
- But only around the beginning of 2018 I was able to find the furry community, thanks to a fellow Brazilian college mate who happens to be a tiger and a fantastic drawer


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 26, 2019)

I switched from the Brony community to the Furry community back in 2015. I mainly joined because of the worldbuilding opportunities it presented as I can make an entire world from scratch using anthropomorphic races instead of being so tied down to one particular canon. I also loved Yoshi as a kid and wanted to see him in a more human like form instead of feral and was introduced to Furries when I was 13, though I wouldn't know what Furry meant until later on when I was a brony.


----------



## Joni (May 26, 2019)

This video:




Without it I wouldn't have discovered the furry fandom, or at least not at this point of time. I think the video itself was pretty boring. But I looked at other stuff of this channel found it amazing, and now I'm here


----------



## Leadhoof (May 26, 2019)

I've had a fascination with anthro artwork as long as I can remember, but the Brony community was my gateway drug into this fandom.


----------



## Tonkat (May 26, 2019)

Sonic :'D
I got into and started drawing it when I was young, that later developed into furries.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 26, 2019)

I've been an artist about 10 years now, and discovered despite trying lots of different avenues, I was most comfortable with animal art. I really enjoy creating new species.


----------



## Cyroo (May 26, 2019)

Growing up as a kid in the 90's, probably. That's when anthro characters were plastered all over cartoons. And I loved it.


----------



## xremeidiot (May 26, 2019)

Discovering e621 after looking at mlp fanart on google images.


----------



## Skychickens (May 26, 2019)

Always been a fan. When I was allowed on the internet and learned what it was I counted myself.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (May 27, 2019)

my broken brain


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Doulyboy (May 27, 2019)

Disney


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (May 27, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 62749


pretty much


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 27, 2019)

Neopets was what first got me into anthropomorphic animals, although I didn't identify as a furry/scalie until I hatched a plan to make $$$ taking writing commissions from the community. I ended up making an unironic sona, and I never actually did any writing...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 27, 2019)

I had unsafe sex with a werewolf and have been stuck as a werewolf in this fandom ever since.

I'm the furry trash version of that Les Mis song.


----------



## Tendo64 (May 27, 2019)

Animal Crossing, I think. Really liked the animal characters in that game.


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

The 90's. Next question-


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

A combination of Disney, Wolf roleplay forums and Furcadia. Oh, the shame.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)

*I lIkEd ThE aNtHrOpOmOrPhIc AnImAlS.*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 27, 2019)

I married my wife.   when we looked at each other, I called her a fox.  she said I was a cat.

 I didn't know what she meant, just I woke up with large ears, a tail, and was covered in fur.

I don't know what happened, but I purr when she's around.

Or it was the 80s.  God knows I never wanted to be in a group that would have me as a member.  That's pretty low standards.


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> A combination of Disney, Wolf roleplay forums and Furcadia. Oh, the shame.



Oh my god I forgot about furcadia. I was mad they didnt have a skunk char and I had to make like a black and white cat or something.


----------



## Tactipupp (May 27, 2019)

PercyD said:


> The 90's. Next question-


Your fursona?


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

Tactipupp said:


> Your fursona?


What about them =u=....


----------



## Tactipupp (May 27, 2019)

Tell me about your fursona!  Race? Age? What they look like? What they’re all about?


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Oh my god I forgot about furcadia. I was mad they didnt have a skunk char and I had to make like a black and white cat or something.


And now they do have a skunk digo. How the times have changed!


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> And now they do have a skunk digo. How the times have changed!



Now I need a lemur one though, haha. I totally forgot about it, I probably was on last like 15 years ago. Then one time I put my laptop away in the case and it was on and I didnt know and fried the motherboard. I had to bring it to a place to get repaired and I was so hoping that whoever fixed it didnt know what furcadia was so that was the last time I ever went to that place, lol.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Now I need a lemur one though, haha. I totally forgot about it, I probably was on last like 15 years ago. Then one time I put my laptop away in the case and it was on and I didnt know and fried the motherboard. I had to bring it to a place to get repaired and I was so hoping that whoever fixed it didnt know what furcadia was so that was the last time I ever went to that place, lol.



They do have a lemurkin which is just a lemur with wings xD
Uh oh sounds like a super bad time aha


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> And* now they do have a skunk *digo. How the times have changed!



A small wrong in the world has been righted. :]

x3


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

Tactipupp said:


> Tell me about your fursona!  Race? Age? What they look like? What they’re all about?


So they are some prehistoric creature I found awhile ago called an amphycon- some proto-precursor to (dogs) and bears.
They are my age and they look like my icon, lol-

When I first had my foray into the fandom I was using the same fursona. I went through a few non-fur characters I use to mod in my art n such, but I'm still happy with this one.


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> They do have a lemurkin which is just a lemur with wings xD
> Uh oh sounds like a super bad time aha



Oh man that sounds awesome, Id love some wings!


----------



## Godzilla (May 28, 2019)

Did anyone else play  imvu??? 
I was like 11 and I knew what a furry (I think?) was but with imvu’s ability to create your own avatar I was able to pursue my furry dreams
Apparently the creator of imvu is a furry too? Very interesting


----------



## Zehlua (May 30, 2019)

Birth. Seriously, I do not remember ever not being a furry. From the time I could see the brightly coloured zoo animals on my baby bottle, I was locked in.


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 8, 2019)

High Tail Hall on Newgrounds.  That zebra ass was amazing to my 13 year old self.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been interested in anthropomorphic animals since 4th grade, but I didn't consider myself a furry until 2012 when I went to anthrocon with my ex.


----------



## Cyroo (Jun 8, 2019)

Also, the porn is great.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Jun 9, 2019)

I've always been one since the very age of six even though I didn't know the exact term for it back then. It all started with a web comic and some detailed online research about homosexual animal-related fairytales in 2009.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 9, 2019)

Combination of factors, in all honesty.

Cartoons in the 90s were the first part of it - yeah I may have gotten some of the old 40s and 50s theatrical cartoons that way, but I was thinking of the cartoons that actually got started in the 90s proper.  I didn't find out about the international dogs or the cowboy cattle until later, but there were still turtles, gene-altered sharks, alien mice, and even a shopaholic pteronadon somewhere in there.  Not to mention a siamese cat/dog, a wallaby, the two lab mice.... I could go on for hours.

Then I wound up getting the attention of another furry somewhere in the 2000s when I did some video game recordings, and we kind of spent about 7-8 years as part of a tiny gaming group.  At that point, I still didn't quite accept being a furry, but I had run-ins with a decent number of them.

Ironically, I only found myself gravitating towards here when I broke ties with that guy last year or so.  Aaaand it wasn't until here that I really started to accept being a furry.  Kind of a bad time in my life for it, but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

Movies, and video games. But mostly porn


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

i already had an anthropomorphic avatar before the internet began.

then someone invented the term furry.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 19, 2019)

Was into anime and Japanese mythology as a kid and looked up kitsune stuff. Found some geocities and angelfire pages that had kitsune artwork on them that I liked to print out and hang around my room. Then stumbled across a site with anthropomorphic art and a "hidden" nude art page (literally one of those pages where you read like 15 paragraphs and click on one unhighlighted letter in a sentence, it was wild) and that lead me down the VCL art rabbit hole (...so to speak). 

I still was into a lot of edgy stuff as a teen but I feel like the furry community kept me from being a career edgelord. It's hard to be super edgy when you're into cute animal-people, lol. I've thought about leaving the community a lot before because of my indecisiveness on a fursona & having lived with some shitty furries in the past, but that's not a fandom centric issue. Hoping to stick around a little longer now. Though I am making an alt sona already because I think my current sona is too.....cute? It's not very representative of me as a person, which bothers me fsr. I'll figure it out lol


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 19, 2019)

Disney. I blame Disney.


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 20, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> with my ex.


Then ex or now ex?


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 20, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> Then ex or now ex?



Now ex.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Pokemon/Digimon at first. I never got into the community for them online, but I was really into any fanart I could find, and I stumbled on VCL shortly after. I didn't consider making a sona until a few years after that. 
If I could point to one character that "made" me a furry, it's probably WereGarurumon.


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

Sonic.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jun 20, 2019)

Sonic. Pokemon, digimon, and star fox as well a lot of western cartoons and flim. However i was reluctant at first considering my brother use to mock me for it and at some point I had a massive "FUCK FURRIES" phase mainly due to barley finding art of animals that I enjoy like bugs and such..okay there's was a few....but barely any butterflies so....I wanted to fill that niche.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 20, 2019)

Starfox...  Mostly Starfox.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh, you know, Sonic, Pokemon, Toontown, Zootopia, Five Nights at Freddy's, Star Fox, halloween as a concept... lots of things!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 20, 2019)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> Toontown



I was like 6 and working to max out both my trap and lure powers beat some mean 'ol Cogs! To this day I have not forgotten my favorite building: Letteuce Inn.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 20, 2019)

The smokin' hot blue vixen introduced in the somewhat critically received title, Starfox Adventure. That's right. I'm talkin' bout the lovely Krystal.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 20, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> The smokin' hot blue vixen introduced in the somewhat critically received title, Starfox Adventure. That's right. I'm talkin' bout the lovely Krystal.



She was the only good thing that game did for the series. >w<


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 20, 2019)

When I was a small child, still in elementary school, one of my best friends introduced me to this little game called Animal Jam. For anyone who’s not familiar, basically you can become an animal, give it different clothing items and colors, and just kind of make it your own little animal. I’m actually still an active player on that game, as I still enjoy talking to people on there and hanging out with the other furries. When I moved schools, I found out my new best friend also played the game. This friend is the same one that introduced me to the furry fandom, and I’ve been a part of it ever since.


----------



## Deathless (Jun 20, 2019)

The werewolf franchise.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Good ol' werewolf tf scenes >_> that'll do it!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 21, 2019)

Cheetara and my wife are my role models.  but as a little girl in the 80s:

Cheetara taught me:
- the value of being a mentor and a friend
- doing the right thing isn't easy, but it's the only way to be
- women are people who demand respect same as men
-you can be tough, a badass, and a woman
- women have abilities that make them unique.  they are not there to be saved or eye candy.
- women are smart.  never give up and think around the problem.
- beauty is nothing without grace
- be yourself.

When I grew up and found I was attracted to women, she stuck with me because she didn't need a guy and it got me through a long, tough period with my friends of the time and family, so much so when I lost some of them, it was because of her badassness I could push through.  and it just made the connection I had with her as my role model better.  being lesbian in the 80s and 90s sucked.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

everyone is talking about how they were inspired by characters from forms of entertainment.

am i the only guy that was inspired by the animal itself?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe.  

But the furry fandom covers a lot.

If it makes you feel better, while cheetara is my reason for being in the fandom, my reason for staying is the caracal.  Once I researched them, I thought it awesome I shared many of the same personality traits with female caracals.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 21, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> everyone is talking about how they were inspired by characters from forms of entertainment.
> 
> am i the only guy that was inspired by the animal itself?



Nah, the whole reason I liked Starfox is because a fox was my favorite animal from the time I was a wee little baby.

My favorite stuffed animal was my "foxy" beanie baby. My favorite movie was Fox and the Hound, my favorite kids story was Fantastic Mr. Fox. My favorite video game series was Starfox and my Super Smash 64 main was, naturally, Fox McCloud. Are you seeing any themes here?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

My birth parents were wildlife conservationists in Canada so i was always around mountain goats.

To put it simply, I didn't choose the goat life, the goat life chose me. haha


----------



## Skittles (Jun 21, 2019)

Disney, 80s/90s cartoons, Redwall, World of Warcraft. I been a furry longer than I realized.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 21, 2019)

90s and 00s for me and WoW too was a Druid then a shaman(ghostwolf!) and for some reason I’ve always been attracted to well drawn cartoons


----------



## Skittles (Jun 21, 2019)

Scylo said:


> 90s and 00s for me and WoW too was a Druid then a shaman(ghostwolf!) and for some reason I’ve always been attracted to well drawn cartoons



Worgens. That is all. .O.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 21, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Cheetara taught me:
> - the value of being a mentor and a friend
> - doing the right thing isn't easy, but it's the only way to be
> - women are people who demand respect same as men
> ...



As woman who was raised to be a man I would like to add to that:

It takes great wisdom to recognize your own weaknesses and shortcomings. And it takes even more insight to know when and when not to expose those weaknesses to other and to allow yourself to be vulnerable.

Every once in a while, we all need someone else to save us from something, no matter what your gender. Needing help is only a weakness if you are unwilling to ask for it or recieve it.

Humans are social creatures and are biogically wired to help each other when we are able. It is how we became such a dominant species. Making a written language can help us remember things, but more importantly, it helps us share information with each other and grow.

The idea that men are strong and women are weak is just silly. The truth is that we all have both strengths and weaknesses as individuals that make us unique.

It is okay for a man to need rescue and it okay for a woman to need rescue.

We don't have to conform to the roles we are given but we also don't need to conform to nonconformity either. We just need to try and be our best selves.

I know I went down a rabbit hole there. But I swear it relates to what made me a furry: I find inspiration from foxes and what really tipped me over into the fandom was the same character that helped me realize I was transgender.

She was a kitsune and the first female character I ever played in an RPG and playing her just felt so natural to me.

She made me question everything I had been taught about masculinity and femininity *and* she made me realize that there is more to furrys than yiff as I struggled to find artists that could draw her well.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

kiddie me: i wanna be a goat when i grow up.
parents: laughing. you can't be a goat.

who's laughing now?!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 23, 2019)

Who's a cute goat?  who's a cute goat?

You are!  yes, you are!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Who's a cute goat?  who's a cute goat?
> 
> You are!  yes, you are!



i didn't want to be a goat because it's cute.
i saw the baby goat butting its mom and and an adult male owning the zone and i was like "that's me. i wanna be the boss.".


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 23, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i didn't want to be a goat because it's cute.
> i saw the baby goat butting its mom and and an adult male owning the zone and i was like "that's me. i wanna be the boss.".


This does not change your level of cuteness...


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This does not change your level of cuteness...



it's not at all helped by the fact i'm a pituitary dwarf.


----------



## theWiitch (Jun 23, 2019)

Had an old friend who was really into it, so I kinda stepped in to try and have something in common to talk about. He's not really a friend anymore, but I do love this community ~


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

What Made me a Furry? Honestly don't know.. i just remember being obsessed with wolves starting when i was like maybe 12? I'm sure Disney is in there.. tho uhh Alpha and Omega was one of my favorite movies if that says anything...


----------



## HyperPolka (Jul 8, 2019)

mostly... this....






and this






oh also this...






yeah I just sort of fell in love with 90% of Werewolf:Apocalypse art...


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 8, 2019)

I can't quite narrow it down to one particular thing that made me a furry. I think I was just born one, lol
Well, the first thing I ever started drawing as a kid were cats. At least, according to my mom, when I was two, I was able to draw cats (and this was also before I started talking, I think? I was kinda late to start talking). I did grow up watching a lot of cartoons with animals in them - Winnie the Pooh being one of my favourites (yes they are stuffed animals but still). Speaking of stuffed animals though, that also helped. My first character I have, a black and brown dog named Rex, was based on my first stuffed animal I had and named, that I got when I was around 3-4 years old. He and a few other stuffed animals I got later I all made into characters that I "wrote" weird stories about (wrote in quotes because I didn't actually write anything, usually I had my mom or brother to do the writing if anything). When I was around six or seven, I started a comic series with my friend from school called "The Doggie Diner", which was just about anthro dogs running a diner. I continued that series even after I moved and slowly lost contact with that friend. When I was eight-nine I had more of an interest in feral dog characters, so that was I phase I went through for a while until I think I was 13, I made my first actual "fursona" (without knowing anything about furries or fursonas at the time - I just drew everyone as dogs). I also kinda got more into werewolves I think, and then I found Sonic. And everything went downhill from there.
I think Sonic was probably what helped me eventually find the furry fandom though, because at first I was kinda lingering in the Sonic fandom. When I was into Sonic my brother started calling me a furry as a joke, and at first I denied against it because all I knew about furries was "they are creepy people that have sex in animal costumes!!1111!!11" Finally I actually looked into the fandom myself and realized that wasn't the truth. But I was always sort of on the edge about it for the following years after.
But truth be told, I am someone who is a big fan of animal characters, and that was and is what I mostly draw. So really, trying to say I'm not a furry is kinda just like being in denial. Still, I don't outright go up to people and just say "I'M A FURRY!" (if I do I say it in a joking way if it's somehow relevant). But yeah.



Silvie said:


> [insert werewolf pictures here]


Holy crap those are so freaking cool. Now I just remembered how much I love werewolves xD 
I was actually thinking of making an alternate version of my fursona where they are a werewolf.


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 8, 2019)

When I was little all I wanted to do was pretend to be an animal, and all I ever drew were animals, and the only movies I wanted to watch were animated ones about animals, like Balto. So it's always been an interest of mine, but I didn't know what the "furry" subculture was until, what was it, season 2 of Digimon where they introduced Renamon? I was 11 years old if I remember right, and just thought that she looked really cool and wanted to draw "animal people" that looked like her. Somehow it was through this that I learned those characters are called anthros, and googling "anthro" led me to the furry fandom where I found that these were all people who liked to draw animals and pretend to be them, and I was all "finally! I've found my people!" XD


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 8, 2019)

I enjoy the creativeness of fictional characters, i started working on a video game about a bypedal wolf in power armor that kicks evils arss.....got hit with the furry lable in school and had to go research what it ment. Learned there was a whole fandom of people that liked what i did.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 9, 2019)

For some reason I think this episode of Aqua Teen was involved.. Not quite sure how.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 9, 2019)

Really cute foxes


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 9, 2019)

Finding out about furries through toxic and disparaging comments and media about them. Instead of leaping onto the bandwagon, I decided to look them up and found that I liked the idea.

(EDIT)
I didn't actually explain _why_ it made me a furry, but I can't say what did it. I had no previous inclinations or exposure to it before that, it just kind of happened.


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 9, 2019)

Being on social media and becoming friends with furries. I then came to the conclusion that when my mom said "furries are people who like to do disgusting things in fursuits" she was wrong


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Finding out about furries through toxic and disparaging comments and media about them. Instead of leaping onto the bandwagon, I decided to look them up and found that I liked the idea.
> 
> (EDIT)
> I didn't actually explain _why_ it made me a furry, but I can't say what did it. I had no previous inclinations or exposure to it before that, it just kind of happened.



Nowadays a lot of media is actually pretty nice about furries. x3


----------



## Telnac (Jul 9, 2019)

A friend draw a dragon. I thought "that's pretty cute!" I've been into dragons ever since.

However, this was long before the Web existed so I'd never heard of anyone like me. I thought I was just a singular oddball until ~2006 when my ex watched the awful Fur and Loathing episode of CSI. I figured that the episode was 100% bullshit but it made me curious about furries. One Web search later and I knew this was the place for me. However, my ex (being the idiot that she is) thought the episode was the gospel truth and forbade me to have anything to do with the furry fandom.

After our divorce, I created my FA account and the rest is history!


----------



## skybel (Jul 13, 2019)

For me it happend with art foxes came as a little opsesion for 2 years and then the film Zootopia came out rewached the movie over and over again on Netflix until the removed it sadley and then i starded one od my friends asked me if i was a furry i dindt know what that was until i looked it up on the internet then i watched anhtro con 2018 dance comp on rewind. The thing that kept me here is are persons in the community and art/comics and new friends.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jul 14, 2019)

I literally only wanted to interact with the artists, I never expected to get art, and my own fursona!


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 14, 2019)

Like hecking Garfield man


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I started googling dragon art and got fond of the anthro ones. I then found out the term furry and googled that and I was doomed for the rest of my life.


lol  I was trolled  someone sed to me on youtube  f**** you furry  and at the time  I did not know what a furry was  so I looked it up and now I am a furry and having fun


----------



## Keefur (Jul 15, 2019)

I was already a Furry at heart long before the Fandom and the internet.  A printing client of mine asked me if I was going to do the printing for MFM.  I asked him what that was.  He said Mephit Fur Meet.  I asked him what that was.  He said it was the Furries.  I asked him what a Furry was.  He said he would get me in touch with someone who would talk to me about printing.  I actually had to go on the internet after watching CSI *Fur and Loathing* episode to find out what a Furry was.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Age 9, get Spyro year of the dragon, fall in love with Bianca. Realize furry girls are cuter than human girls.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Age 9, get Spyro year of the dragon, fall in love with Bianca. Realize furry girls are cuter than human girls.


lol


----------



## Keefur (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Age 9, get Spyro year of the dragon, fall in love with Bianca. Realize furry girls are cuter than human girls.


I was at Gen Con when it was up in Wisconsin in 1975.  I was in the art room and saw a drawing of an anthro vixen girl and was in lust with her.  I know exactly what you mean.  That is what I considered my first "Anthro moment".


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> For some reason I think this episode of Aqua Teen was involved.. Not quite sure how.


lol


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2019)

I like talking animals


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 15, 2019)

I am in my early forties, and as far back as I can remember I preferred animal characters over humans.  Books, tv shows, stories, songs, toys, art. . .the Internet didn't exist at all when I was a kid, so I was pretty much on my own and, when I got to be a pre-teen, my family pretty much tried to discourage me from having "animal toys" or watching cartoons because I was growing up, and I needed to change my interests to more "grown up" stuff.  It didn't really stop my imagination, but I kept it to myself.  First time I heard about anything to do with furries was 1995, when I went to DragonCon in Atlanta and a friend of mine there was talking about the Omaha the Cat Dancer comic.  I was like "wow, you mean other adults like animal characters, too?"


----------



## HyperPolka (Jul 15, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Holy crap those are so freaking cool. Now I just remembered how much I love werewolves xD
> I was actually thinking of making an alternate version of my fursona where they are a werewolf.



I used to make lots of wolfies drawings in school, I always loved them as a kid and I suffered a lot of bullying so creating stories and drawing them always brought me so much peace xD
When I found out there was a RPG about werewolves I was just "OK I'm in!" but my fursona is totally a magic fox xD (the wolf of the house is my husband <3 ) 

Also the way werewolves are pictured in Apocalypse, with glaives, swords, armor and all of the regalia, it's just so cool. I love it <3


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

Me too,  I don't think Furry was a "thing" before the internet was invented.  I've just always liked cartoon animals.  I think I found out what furry is probably around 2000?  When VCL was the big furry website.  I still haven't been to a con ( I'd love to go. Just no one to go with!)  People IRL think furries are just people who have sex in fur suits.  So I'm very low key furry.  People that I'm close friends with know but I guess I'm not "out".  I only draw once in a while.  I used to have a DA account but I deleted it when I found my designs being sold on tshirts on Ebay.     I wish I knew where my pics are, on some disc somewhere I guess...I haven't had a computer to use for artwork in years so I only post my art for my own enjoyment.  I have characters that have been living in my head for about 20 years now (crap I'm old).  I don't identify as my characters so I don't really have a fursona.  Mostly now I just lurk and admire others' work.


----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)

When I was a kid, I was really obsessed with wolves and drew pictures of them all the time. When I got my first computer in like 2002 or 2003, I googled "anime wolves" and, well... the rest is history.


----------

